# Essence of Combat Science -- Wang Xiang Zhai (Blog post)



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2017)

Essence of Combat Science -- Wang Xiang Zhai (1885 - 1963)
An Interview with Mr. Wang Xiangzhai about the Essence of Combat Science.






_Wang Xiangzhai_


----------

